# Harbor Freight 44" Roller Cabinet?



## capturedlive (Jul 13, 2012)

Up until now I've been relying on my cheapo "came-with-the-tract-house" workbench to keep all my tools but I'm about at the end of my rope. It's a piece of crap. I've been looking (a lot) at tool cabinets and I keep coming back to the Harbor Freight 44" model. First of all, for price, and it looks nice. I was wondering if anyone here has one, and what they can tell me (no "HF is junk" comments unless you own this plz). I saw on HF's blog that they have a coupon on it, and I'm pretty tempted. http://blog.harborfreight.com/44-inch-13-drawer-roller-tool-cabinet-review/4497/

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have the three drawer cabinet,not this one. I wish I had bought the next size up. Been well satisfied and no complaints. I think if you need this big of a cabinet,you will be pleased.


----------



## treaterryan (Feb 20, 2012)

I have this one and is has performed FANTASTICALLY! Beats the heck out of other people's prices. They usually have the one you are looking at, at the store to try out. The drawers are solid. If I had the space or the tools to fill it, I would buy the one you are looking at.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have only seen positive reviews for these tool cabinets.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have that cabinet and two others. It is well worth the money. My drawers are loaded with all sorts of tools yet the drawers still operate smoothly.
I have these three items:

44 inch roller - http://www.harborfreight.com/roller-cabinet-44-13-drawer-gloss-red-industrial-uality-68784.html
7 drawer end cabinet - http://www.harborfreight.com/7-drawer-red-end-cabinet-for-roller-tool-chest-68785.html
Storage cabinet - can't find it on their website.

Note: Sorry about the sawdust. I have been a busy guy lately!


----------



## capturedlive (Jul 13, 2012)

Very nice, MT_Stringer! It looks like you're getting your moneys worth.


----------



## foneman (Mar 11, 2007)

In my opinion, that cabinet is the best buy you will find anywhere for a solid tool cabinet. I have had mine for approximately 5 years and it is solid as a rock!!

john


----------



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

One of those is on my list. I have looked them over and they seem great. IMO the best value item HF offers.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I might be wrong, but the U S General cabinets are actually manunfactured by the Waterloo Tool Company. They do various branding, but all in all they make good cabinets. I suppose it depends if it has ball bearing drawers and such, but should be a decent cabinet.


----------



## Marv88 (Mar 14, 2013)

I checked one out at a buddies shop (older one with textured finish) and IMO it was better quality than the Craftsman Griplatch 42" cabinet I have which cost twice much (I especially liked the full width top drawer that mine does not have).


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a full set of these cabinets and am very happy with mine. I would buy again.

Richard


----------

